# Jellybean parrots?



## ~G~ (Feb 4, 2010)

Ok so my LFS has jellybean parrots like 2"
Like ive read alot of stuff that they get up to 4"
but then other people say the get up to 6"-8"
So How big do they get?


And at my LFS they dont looked dyed at all.
they has a base color of a bright oliveish color then a black patch on the side.
are they dyed or not?


thanks!!!


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

Some are dyed. If you see an old shape like a heart, it could be dyed or an unnatural color like bright pink. The best guess I've heard of their origin is that they are cross between the "blood parrot" and the pink convict. Hybrids are unpredictable, both is size and in temperament. I would expect to see a wide range.


----------



## ~G~ (Feb 4, 2010)

ok cause i was told on another forum that they get about 4" and males seldomly get 6" but im still not sure.What do u guys think?


----------



## Guest (Apr 2, 2010)

i think u shouldnt go by them!get a normal fish! not something thats bred intentionally with a defect.


----------



## Mikaila31 (Nov 29, 2009)

Zakk said:


> i think u shouldnt go by them!get a normal fish! not something thats bred intentionally with a defect.


That is all in the eyes of the beholder. Your guppies are not normal fish by any standard either. They are also intentionally bred fish with mutations. Both are fully adaptable to aquarium life. 

I don't see any issues getting one if you like it and it is a non-dyed type.


----------



## ~G~ (Feb 4, 2010)

Originally Posted by Zakk 
i think u shouldnt go by them!get a normal fish! not something thats bred intentionally with a defect.
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


Not to be rude but do you know how unfair that sounds? They have a right to exist and live. Thats my opinion and they have some defects like there mouth but there still a fine fish.So if people are looking at buying these fish dont go tell them that they shouldn't buy them.

Any i did get one today non-dyed and its a very nice fish !! i will have pictures of him tomorrow maybe.


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

If you people stop buying these poor, deformed, dyed, fish, Then people will stop breeding them and breed fish that will have a higher quality of life because it is healthy and has no birth defects.


----------



## ~G~ (Feb 4, 2010)

There not poor fish at all IMO.They can survive in an aquarium and adapt great.And ya im alittle on your side too i thinks it very cruel and unnatural for a fish to be injected with dye.its horrible.And its not the fishes fault for picking a mate natualy and breeding with eachother.


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

no, it isn't the fish's fault. But we know better. Sure they can be ok pets, but i feel its case of, "don't encourage them". Don't spend money where it will lead to breeding more "different-looking" fish. Its like "don't buy Peacock Bass from a store" because they will order more future-monsters. Don't "rescue" fish in nasty conditions at wal-mart because they will go put more fish in nasty conditions. When people stop buying fish at a wal-mart, they drain the tanks and just sell stuff. If people don't buy peacock bass and tin-foil barbs and demand only fish that won't outgrow their tanks, stores will stop carrying big fish and start carrying small ones. Vote with your feet and tell them why. Say "I won't buy fish from a store that carries dyed fish" and don't and write a letter to the chain's head office and say so.

I think you'll find you get very honest opinions on this board and sometimes strong ones. You happened to pick a topic we've already argued about and taken sides. We won't flame you for disagreeing, but we won't be very nice either. Sorry. If your deformed fish gets bloat, we'll give you advice, but we get to say "I told you so". Likely though, you'll only get this sort of thing when you ask for an opinion. We won't keep bashing you, so stick around, it gets better. 

Cichlids have intelligence and personality and its to your credit to be charmed by one. But it sucks that you were allowed to see an ugly, deformed hybrid at all. You will probably never meet the progenitor species and you have a fish that risks future health issues and will have an unpredictable character. Some of these fish are sweethearts and others are Hannibal Lector.


----------



## ~G~ (Feb 4, 2010)

Thats a very good point. Everyone has there own opinion and they shouldn't be bashed for it. Ya and i think the LFS was going to be gettin rid of these parrots because they were 31.97 for one non-member price. but they were 50% off.And im very happy that there isn't any bashing for peoples likings in different hybrid fish. But like in the end of the first paragraph
--------------------------------------------------------------------------
Say "I won't buy fish from a store that carries dyed fish" 
--------------------------------------------------------------------------

That pretty hard though because now adays almost every petstore has dyed fish and its horrible. i would never buy a dyed fish at all because i would feel like people just dont care that fish get over 100 hundred needles with coloring pumped into them and then suffer.
-----------------------------------

But today i went and got a jellybean parrot cichlid non-dyed and naturally colored and it looks awesome. i think it was crossed with a convict because it has faint black bars to it.ill have a pic up soon enough.


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

I'll tell you a secret, you don't have to buy fish in stores. You can find fish directly from breeders at local aquarium societies and even places like craigslist. You can mail-order fish from the net, but the shipping is very expensive. But you can look on mail-order sites like aquabid.com and find local breeders and ask if you can pick up. I've sold fish in a parking lot like a drug dealer. lol. Its more work and it can take time to find what you want, but if you are determined to boycott a nasty store or find a healthy or rare fish, you can do it.

People who have happy, healthy, non-hybrid cichlids have fry. The chains won't even give us store credit for our fish, some won't even take fish for free. It may vary with where you live, but here, for what you paid for that one fish on sale, you could have gotten 4 of most fish, enough to give good odd of a breeding pair, or you might have got a breeding pair of beautiful fish from a breeder who'd gotten sick of dealing with fry. Of course, then you'd have the fry problem. Do a quick internet search for your town and "free convict cichlids". lol.

I sometimes think the industry would like to eliminate the competition by selling unbreedable, sterile hybrids. The problem with cichlid hybrids, though, is they often make live fry and gets hard to find 'purebred' species when you can't be sure that fish in a tank or pond chose only the 'correct' mates.


----------



## Guest (Apr 3, 2010)

here is something for you to chew upon.

http://malawicichlids.com/mw01013.htm


----------



## Guest (Apr 3, 2010)

Mikaila31 said:


> That is all in the eyes of the beholder. Your guppies are not normal fish by any standard either. They are also intentionally bred fish with mutations. Both are fully adaptable to aquarium life.
> 
> I don't see any issues getting one if you like it and it is a non-dyed type.


agreed. but a guppy is not a deformed fish. they have been line bred to bring out the required colors that start as a pigmentation deformity. wht a flower horn or blood parrot or a jellybean parrot or a baloon molly for that matter is nothing but a freak of nature that men have intentionally bred! i have no issues with a hybrid that happens out of accident but intentionally breeding them for profit is just wrong knowing that the fish is deformed and will never live up to its full potential. the name Parrot Cichlid came about for this fish is cos it can never fully close its mouth ever. 

Dyed fish are the absoloute worst! i have 4 tattoos and i know just how painful it is to get one. people who dye these fish need to be shot, mutilated and a few more things done to them that i cant mention on this thread.


----------



## PaulLamb (Nov 15, 2009)

Adding my 2-cents worth: the jellybean parrot was specifically bred for hardiness so that it could withstand the dying process at a younger age. Because of this, I would argue that the traits of this particular hybrid are in some ways beneficial, improving their quality of life and survivability. They are less of a "monster" than some other detrimental mutations that are widely available (bubble-eyed goldfish for example). As long as people aren't dying these fish, I personally don't understand the moral dilemma here. So you can't predict an individual's temperament - well the same thing could be said for countless other species out there, including ones that are not hybrids..


----------



## Guest (Apr 3, 2010)

PaulLamb said:


> Adding my 2-cents worth: the jellybean parrot was specifically bred for hardiness so that it could withstand the dying process at a younger age.


lemme rephrase this.....what ur saying is this: if you find a gentical way to toughen your skin you are fine to get a tattoo or permadye your skin? how do u know it will work? HOW does ANYONE know that the fish arent suffering from the process? try it paul! go figure out a way to toughen ur skin and then go get a tattoo with about 14 needles and lemme know how it feels dude. just small one. 2 inch height 3 inch width.


----------



## PaulLamb (Nov 15, 2009)

I was talking about the species being hardy because they were bred to withstand the dying process at a young age. They should not be dyed, though. The hardiness itself is beneficial to the species.


----------



## PaulLamb (Nov 15, 2009)

Zakk said:


> what ur saying is this: if you find a gentical way to toughen your skin you are fine to get a tattoo or permadye your skin?


Not what I'm saying. More like: if you genetically make your skin tough, that could be a beneficial mutation, not necessarily making you a monster. The purpose for the mutation may not have been moral, but that doesn't necessarily make the mutation itself detrimental.


----------



## Guest (Apr 3, 2010)

u have ur ideas about being hardy wrong my friend. no matter how much you breed a fish for it hardiness, the fish's skin will still remain sensitive and the dye will eventually kill it. bred for hardiness or not.


----------



## PaulLamb (Nov 15, 2009)

Zakk said:


> u have ur ideas about being hardy wrong my friend. no matter how much you breed a fish for it hardiness, the fish's skin will still remain sensitive and the dye will eventually kill it. bred for hardiness or not.


You're missing my point. I do not think the fish should be dyed. Let me repeat - I do not think the fish should be dyed.

They are hardy, because they were bred to withstand the dying process. That mutation is an advantage to the species.

But they should not be dyed. They should be kept undyed. And not dyed. Period.


----------



## Guest (Apr 3, 2010)

PaulLamb said:


> Not what I'm saying. More like: if you genetically make your skin tough, that could be a beneficial mutation, not necessarily making you a monster. The purpose for the mutation may not have been moral, but that doesn't necessarily make the mutation itself detrimental.


why would u do it? spend a zillion dollars? and as for the fish, they are not genetically moding it. they are just breeding them. so where does it make sense in the statement "they are bred to withstand the effects of dying at an early age". again. at an early age a fish cannot be dyed. as the fish grows the dye would appear as blotches. seen a kid with a tattoo? see him when he is in his 30s and his tattoo will have gaps due to stretching. really doesnt make sense that statement dude.


----------



## PaulLamb (Nov 15, 2009)

Zakk said:


> they are just breeding them. so where does it make sense in the statement "they are bred to withstand the effects of dying at an early age".


Why do you suppose they are a 3-way hybrid in the first place? It's because that particuar combination is hardier than any of the 3 pure strains alone. In my book, that is considered breeding a species for hardiness..


----------



## Guest (Apr 3, 2010)

PaulLamb said:


> They are hardy, because they were bred to withstand the dying process. That mutation is an advantage to the species.


and ur missing the point. your making a statement that "they were bred to withstand the dying process". is there scientific proof of it? is there any documented evidence that due to the hybridization of the fish, the juvi fish are more "hardy" as u say, to sustain the dying process? do u have 1st hand experience with these fish or are u just making a statement having read it off some random rave on someones blog?

i get ur point that they shouldnt be dyed. i do. but do u get my point of view?


----------



## PaulLamb (Nov 15, 2009)

Zakk said:


> so where does it make sense in the statement "they are bred to withstand the effects of dying at an early age". again. at an early age a fish cannot be dyed. as the fish grows the dye would appear as blotches. seen a kid with a tattoo? see him when he is in his 30s and his tattoo will have gaps due to stretching. really doesnt make sense that statement dude.


The idea was to sell them younger and smaller (when they are more "jellybean like"). Do you really think that anyone dying a fish for profit cares if the fish will look ugly a year down the road?


----------



## Guest (Apr 3, 2010)

PaulLamb said:


> Why do you suppose they are a 3-way hybrid in the first place? It's because that particuar combination is hardier than any of the 3 pure strains alone. In my book, that is considered breeding a species for hardiness..


LOL sure. in your books a lotta things might be considered. unfortunatly we dont live our lifes based on your books. till u can provide scientific proof of the statement, i think ur just farting!

as for the 3 way hybrid.....wanna bet they would have tried fertalizing the eggs with other fish and only this one clicked? its a trail and error method dude!


----------



## Guest (Apr 3, 2010)

PaulLamb said:


> The idea was to sell them younger and smaller (when they are more "jellybean like"). Do you really think that anyone dying a fish for profit cares if the fish will look ugly a year down the road?


in that case there is not hybridization. they are dying manufactured fish and selling em like heartless *****'s. so your point being?


----------



## PaulLamb (Nov 15, 2009)

Zakk said:


> but do u get my point of view?


You have made two points of view, both of which I agree:

1) Just because a fish was created for a particular purpose, doesn't mean it should be used for that purpose, especially if that purpose is immoral (such as dying)
Totally agree, and also irrelevant to the point I was making.

2) Just because you read something somewhere, doesn't make it true.
I also agree with this point. That being said, I again ask you why do you suppose this three-way hybrid was created in the first place? Why not just dye one of the pure species (an albino, perhaps)? They must have had a reason for using this particular combination. Most things I've read say this purpose was to create a hardier fish that could withstand the dying process. Maybe not true, but that does seem to make sense from a morbid perspective, doesn't it? If your only goal was to make lots of money, you would want a larger percentage of your product to survive the dying process at least until you were able to sell them.


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

zakk, I agree with most of the link. But the goal of the 'flowerhorn' is money, and someone somewhere is (or was) making money on these hybrids. The idea is to make a 'cichlid koi', a fish where out of each 100,000 fry, a skillful breeder will pick 100 fish that are future $10,000 fish and an unskilled hobbyist will waste his time and tank space on worthless, inferior fish. I can certainly see the appeal of this when my beautiful, purebred fish go for $1 each in store credit. Flowerhorn are bred for color, hump, and aggression. Whether they are deliberately bred for aggression, or if it goes along with the best hump, I'm not sure. But I've read an account of a proud flowerhorn breeder talking about how his fish jumped out of the pond and bit the nose of a passerby and demolishes any fish placed with him. I can even see the appeal of raising all your 'culls' and breeding those who survive in an attempt to win a financial windfall with the next 'blood parrot'. But I still think its wrong. Far better to line-breed for color and try to create the next 'gold ram' or 'triple-red' caucatoides. While these fish aren't always as hardy as their wild counterparts, they live normal cichlid lives with no trouble eating and are consistent and predictable.


----------



## Guest (Apr 3, 2010)

PaulLamb said:


> why do you suppose this three-way hybrid was created in the first place?


any idea HOW many generations of fish u need to have to come across a pure albino? like i said, the 3 way hybrid was just pure dumbluck.


----------



## Guest (Apr 3, 2010)

emc....i agree. line breeding is not a genetic mutation its a pigmentation mutation that doesnt affect the life of the fish.


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

Some people breed fish together, just to see what fry look like. Others are hybridizing and selectively breeding for a specific goal. Some breed tilapia toward an unkillable, good-tasting fish that will grow fast and eat anything. So they throw anything close in a pond, and breed the survivors. Many hybrids are just accidents others have such a mixed pedigree it would take genetic testing to sort them out. 

In my personal opinion, there are many, many great cichlids for hobbyist already available. Creation of additional hybrids for the hobby is both superfluous and waste of space that could be used for conserving existing endangered species. Even line-breeding, which is often the best strategy for maximizing profit, doesn't interest me as much as maintaining many different species. Fish go through the hobby in waves, where everyone has them, and then they are gone. But more and more often, the fish are no longer in the wild to go collect again, the fish in the hobby now are all we will ever have. We need to take care to keep maintaining the fish we'd like our children to be able to keep.


----------



## Guest (Apr 3, 2010)

emc7 said:


> zakk, I agree with most of the link. But the goal of the 'flowerhorn' is money, and someone somewhere is (or was) making money on these hybrids.


i agree. Chennai, the other side from where i am is a HUGE flowerhorn market where these fish are bred in the thousands. i have seen some flowerhorns priced at over 15k USD emc and they are true beauties and like u said, hobbyiest, unless they know a reputed breeder, they will eventually end up with a cull fish that got sold for a few cents and he over the span of the fish's life will spend a LOTTA money tryin to bring out the prefect coloration and stars and hump on the fish which will never happen cos its an inferior fish.


----------



## PaulLamb (Nov 15, 2009)

Zakk said:


> any idea HOW many generations of fish u need to have to come across a pure albino?


LOL, assuming you start with non-albino parents I suppose. Not sure why anyone would do that, though - there are plenty of albino chichlids out there to buy.



Zakk said:


> like i said, the 3 way hybrid was just pure dumbluck


Oh, definitely. People looking for a "better" dye-able fish probably tried many other combinations until they stumbled on that one. Just like any other mutation that has been discovered through random chance or trial and error, and then exploited. In many cases these mutations are bad for the fish, but not always.


----------



## Guest (Apr 3, 2010)

a physical mutation from its original god intended shape is wrong in which ever manner u look at it. if god wanted a Parrot Cichlid he would have done so him self (if you are a godly person) and the other version: if evolution wanted mutated fish to be common place, we would have some of the WORST looking fish in the hobby. my question is WHY the hell do people wanna go against evolution or god, what ever gets your nuts, and try and one up what we already have? isnt it weird that we as humans are incapable of accepting and cherishin what we have? also isnt it weird the chances of a mutation that occurs in nature doesnt have a chance of survival? why? if god or nature did not want it, why are we pushing our luck?


----------



## Guest (Apr 3, 2010)

PaulLamb said:


> LOL, assuming you start with non-albino parents I suppose. Not sure why anyone would do that, though - there are plenty of albino chichlids out there to buy.


cos the gene pools on a true albino maynot allow for a cross species hybridization. dont tell me they didnt try it!




PaulLamb said:


> Oh, definitely. People looking for a "better" dye-able fish probably tried many other combinations until they stumbled on that one. Just like any other mutation that has been discovered through random chance or trial and error, and then exploited. In many cases these mutations are bad for the fish, but not always.


refer to my previous post.


----------



## Guest (Apr 3, 2010)

did u know the males are sterile? that could be your answer to the 3 way hybridization.


----------



## PaulLamb (Nov 15, 2009)

I will not get into another off-topic debate about God and evolution. I tried to make the point that not all "man-made" mutations are bad - some are beneficial. You obviously disagree with that assessment. So I'll just leave it at that.


----------



## Guest (Apr 3, 2010)

there you go. am DEAD SET against monetary gains from hybridization.


----------



## PaulLamb (Nov 15, 2009)

Zakk said:


> cos the gene pools on a true albino maynot allow for a cross species hybridization. dont tell me they didnt try it!


Again, you missed my point. Why the heck are they using hybrids at all in the first place? Why not a pure strain -- why not a pure strain of albinos?


----------



## PaulLamb (Nov 15, 2009)

BTW, that was a rhetorical question - the obvious answer is that there was some monetary benefit for them to use this particular hybrid vs a pure strain. Maybe because they had a higher survival rate? Seems the most likely answer, but of course there are other possible reasons (they just liked the way this combination looked, maybe?)


----------



## Guest (Apr 3, 2010)

who knows dude. men as a rule are weird. whats goin on my head will not be the same as whats in ur head.


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

I approve of it in food fish, or to say create a cancer-prone rat so you can test your anti-cancer drugs. Most of our edible grains where either selectively bred or hybridized, if they weren't genetically engineered. 

It is all about money, and while I don't approve, I can understand someone trying to make a living off fish doing just about anything to increase the value of his product.

But it is about money on our end, too. These things (dyed fish, deformed hybrids) wouldn't exist without demand. So DON'T BUY THEM. Read up an fish before you spent. Tell store what you abhor. 

I don't understand why people choose a cool-looking, but trouble-prone fish over a healthier wild type. Balloon mollies are great for stores because they die and you come back and buy more. But the wild-type green sail-fin molly is absolutely stunning and can live more than a decade in a 55 gallon tank.


----------



## PaulLamb (Nov 15, 2009)

Zakk said:


> who knows dude. men as a rule are weird. whats goin on my head will not be the same as whats in ur head.


True. At any rate, I don't think the purpose was to laugh in the face of God and shout up into the sky, "I am almighty, for I have created.. the *Jellybean Parrot*, MWAHAHAHA!".

Just throwing that out there..


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

> I don't think the purpose was to laugh in the face of God and shout up into the sky, "I am almighty, for I have created.. the Jellybean Parrot, MWAHAHAHA!".


lol, you never really know. could be.

Certainly we can keep fish that would be quickly eliminated by natural selection in the wild. We do, natural albinos exist almost solely in light-less caves where it doesn't make you easier to see or matter if you can't see well in bright light. All creature throw an occasional albino, they usually just don't survive to breed. We keep 'veils', fish with excessively long fins. As long as you keep these fish separately, it usually works ok. i guess I draw the line at gross-body modification. I just expect such a fish to have trouble. And while I wold certainly care for any special-needs child born to me, I wouldn't hesitate even a moment to choose a normal baby instead, if offered the choice (maybe by something like egg screening). I look at double-tailed goldfish working their way up to the top of the tank to eat and think, "Why?". While the fish is certainly used to it, is it really fair to partially-disable him so we can go "that looks so cool"?.


----------



## PaulLamb (Nov 15, 2009)

emc7 said:


> we can keep fish that would be quickly eliminated by natural selection in the wild.
> ...
> i guess I draw the line at gross-body modification.


I don't think the Jellybean Parrot, in and of itself, is a gross body modification. Sure, it wouldn't survive in the wild since the males are sterile, but hell practically everyone who owns a dog or cat sterilizes them and there aren't a lot of people arguing the immorality of that (quite the opposite, in fact). The fish themselves are cute. Maybe a handful to take care of if you happen to get a "Dr. Jekyll", but aren't a lot of cichlids? And maybe, just _maybe_, they are hardier than some pure strains, considering the _most likely_ reason why they were developed in the first place.

So I say don't boycott stores that sell jellybean parrots. I see no problem with buying them. Just don't buy the dyed ones.


----------



## ron v (Feb 24, 2005)

I have been watching this thread with a little smile... This subject comes up from time to time and it is always the same argument. No one is going to change the minds of the other. Bottom line is this... Most experienced hobbist that have spent years breeding tropical fish and go to great pains to obtain and reproduce pure strains of fish really hate the idea of a hybrid. It just goes against my nature. I hate the way the hobby is going because of that... I am on a quest now to find a pure dwarf gourami. What you see in pet shops are not pure. It is even hard to find a female at all...
Generally, more serious hobbist don't like hybrids. Young, less experienced folks like hybrids cause they look cool. They just don't realize that there are "real" fish that are just as cool or cooler. This is a serious fish forum. Most of the regulars are experienced, serious hobbist that either don't like hybrids or have not been around long enough to "see the light".


----------



## NatBarry (Feb 19, 2008)

Parrots are great fish, may look strange but they are unique and so intelligent. I've kept them for many years, just be sure they aren't dyed and your fine. They grow all different sizes as they are bred from different cichlids, i've had some grow to around 8" and some 4".


----------



## ~G~ (Feb 4, 2010)

how do u tell male from female though?
and are males all sterile?


----------



## NatBarry (Feb 19, 2008)

No male parrots are sterile because they are hybrids, females from time to time will lay eggs but they wont hatch. 
Its hard to tell the sex but the females have an egg tube which can be noticed as they get bigger.


----------



## ~G~ (Feb 4, 2010)

ok cause i ve read a bit that they say that now more adays they are getting more sterile male parrots.

What can a female parrot breed with then?


----------



## NatBarry (Feb 19, 2008)

I've never known a sterile parrot, its almost impossible unless done scientifically where they fertilise them by hand. 
Im not too sure if they can breed with other cichlids as they are hybrids but I could be wrong.


----------



## ~G~ (Feb 4, 2010)

ok cause ive heard some ppl's parrots pair up with other south americans like severums but ya im not sure if it would work if the parrot was male but female it might work. Would u find out the parrots sexes by there fins like other SA's?


----------



## Mikaila31 (Nov 29, 2009)

Jeez... 4 pages in only a couple days! 

I still have to say I am pretty OK with hybrids and tank strains. I would never buy most of these fish because they are not to my tastes. I certainly see nothing wrong with them. Nor do they go against evolution. They are simply examples of artificial selection. As a bio student I view them really no different then any animal "breed" dogs, cats, horses, cows, whatever. A lot of our food is no different, selective strains, hybrids, and GM. We also have other hybrid animals like mules, and as fairly recently a dramatic increase in hybrid pets wolfdogs, and bengal cats are too big examples. Its hard to be against one without being against all. 

I enjoy natural fish, I appreciate the efforts and science gone into line breeding and hybrids. GM things like the glo-fish are very intriguing animals.... cuz like once I had to make this bacteria glow using the GFP and it was incredibly boring like most labs.....


----------



## ~G~ (Feb 4, 2010)

Ys this thing got really popular just by asking a few Q's and then ppl getting alittle crazy lol no offence anyone

That really sucks that male parrots are sterile

BBut now adays there actually finally finding out that more parrots are being born sterile!!!hopefully one is mine 
does anyone on hear have a fertile parrot?

But aren't jellybean parrots supposed to be fertile?

like in this post it says.
>>>http://www.fishforums.com/forum/cichlids/12059-blood-parrots.html

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

The smaller parrots are usually jellybean parrots. Unfortunately, they are fertile so they could still be produced in mass numbers.

------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
and here>>>http://www.fishforums.com/forum/cichlids/2064-blood-parrots-anyone.html

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

the fish that fishgfish has posted appear to be jelly bean parrots, which are a cross between a blood parrot and a male pink convict. blood parrots were crossed to pink cons to create the jelly bean parrot for many reasons, but one particular reason was to increase the fertility rate of the males and thus increase the chance of being able to breed them.


----------

